# Any Sailboat Rentals on Long Island



## bmartin220 (Jan 2, 2009)

Hello to All,

Does anyone know of any places that rent small ( 20 foot range) sailboats in the Long Island Area. I just took the ASA Basic Keelboat class and I am looking to practice what I learned. For those of you that are like me and new to sailing, I highly recomend taking a class. Any info on the sailboat rentals would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mazzy (Mar 11, 2006)

Port Sailing School in Manhasset Bay, Port Washington, rents 22' Sonars. The Waterfront Center in Oyster Bay also has boats for rent, 22' Sonars and 19' Rhodes. That's the two I have experience with. I don't know what's available further east.
Mike


----------



## SOUNDBOUNDER (Dec 16, 2008)

There is a place called Silly Lilly out near Wading River, and a place called Uihleins in Montauk that rent small sailboats. You might try some of the kayak and canoe rental places also.
I think your best bet is the Oyster Bay Waterfront Center.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

There is also a place on City Island that rents Benetteau 21' sailboats: rentals


----------



## nk235 (Apr 8, 2007)

Like the others have said, Oyster Bay Water Front Center. Also besides the Sonars and Rhodes they have Sunfish as well. Flipped a great many of those over there when i was learning to sail...


----------



## scottyt (Jul 19, 2008)

ah sunfish boats, a great boat for really hot days, just pull the sheet and a little too much and you are now cooled off. i have thought about getting one just for the wet side of life.

i do know what not to do on a sunfish, and thats wind over 20 knots, i actually ripped a new sail on one once in 20 knot winds. was great fun till i had to paddle a mile in 20 knot winds


----------



## jjablonowski (Aug 13, 2007)

Have you asked at the place where you took instruction?

On the northern coast of L.I. Sound in New Rochelle, the New York Sailing School rents out the same Sonars it uses for class work.


----------



## bmartin220 (Jan 2, 2009)

I took lessons out at Sag Harbor, about 2 hours from where I live. I am looking for a place that might be closer to my home in Long Beach.


----------

